# HELP! WINDOW REGULATOR PROBLEMS!



## sam101 (Aug 11, 2007)

hey guys i have a 2001 altima gxe. the driver's window hasn't been working for a while as i've been scouring the internet trying to find a service guide. shops are charging me $100+ per hour of service to fix it and they're quoting me 2 hours.

the window is up but doesn't budge. but i can hear the motor run when i hit the power window button. i stopped hitting the button as i've read it can tangle the cable. i didn't hear a snap so i doubt the cable broke. but what else could it be besides the regulator?

anyone have links to a manual online to replace the regulator? i found a replacement unit on ebay for like $20. don't know about quality but i can't afford too much right now (college student). 

anyone have any opinions on purchasing one of those CD manuals on ebay? i think they're in pdf format. 

any advice, recommendations, or if you're really generous, a short guide on how to fix my window? it really sucks having to always open the door at drive-thrus.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

there is a manual on a lot of threads on this forum. phat20.org or something like that. 
autozone has 20$ hayness manual. 

if you hear the motor you need to take off the door panel and see what's stopping the window from moving.

my advice to any novice is to never go to mechanic. if you have hayness or phat20 manual you will know your car better than any mechanic.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

MickeyKnox said:


> there is a manual on a lot of threads on this forum. phat20.org or something like that.
> autozone has 20$ hayness manual.
> 
> if you hear the motor you need to take off the door panel and see what's stopping the window from moving.
> ...


Ahh! So you're the guy that is responsible for all those cars that end up in shops half torn apart or in worse shape than they would have been if the customer left it alone! Thank you for the business!

Seriously though, I'm all for people learning about their cars and doing what they are capable of doing...but there are times when some people are better off going to a mechanic. Not everybody is mechanically inclined. Not every mechanic is some ignoramous trying to rip-off every person that comes in through the door. There actually are some pretty good...and honest...mechanics and technicians in this world that do a good job for a fair price and are trying to make a living just like everybody else.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

sam101 said:


> hey guys i have a 2001 altima gxe. the driver's window hasn't been working for a while as i've been scouring the internet trying to find a service guide. shops are charging me $100+ per hour of service to fix it and they're quoting me 2 hours.
> 
> the window is up but doesn't budge. but i can hear the motor run when i hit the power window button. i stopped hitting the button as i've read it can tangle the cable. i didn't hear a snap so i doubt the cable broke. but what else could it be besides the regulator?
> 
> ...


Your window regulators may be part of a voluntary campaign, which was released in December of 2003. Before tearing anything apart, get your Vin# and contact your local Nissan dealer or call the Nissan customer hotline (1-800-NISSAN-1) to see if there are any "open" campaigns or recalls for your vehicle. The campaign ID #'s were: PU306 & PU307. If your vehicle is under the campaign, you will get four new regulators installed for no charge.


----------

